# Fannin



## Dusty Roads (Nov 27, 2014)

Snow & sleet this Thanksgiving morning.
Does an bucks are out.


----------



## Dusty Roads (Dec 1, 2014)

*Thanksgiving sightings*

Saw more 2 1/2 year old bucks(tiny racks-inbred?) than past years. 
 >Sightings of this years offspring alarmingly few<
 Wouldn't hurt to have the Doe limit reset to 2 a season(Why 10?) and the state should offer an optional value added liscense for Coyotes($5 or $10) with the monies generated for $50 bounty.
 Seems the rut started about 11NOV(early).


----------



## Dusty Roads (Dec 6, 2014)

*Rain*

Rained much of the night and looks like a wash-out today(Sat) BUT,I will take a look this early morning to see what shows.
 I've missed 5 days of the firearms whole season.
Seen deer,1 black coyote(running like a Greyhound),1 bobcat(running),3 different loose dogs(neighbors),
 only 3 squirrels!


----------



## cliffdweller (Dec 7, 2014)

tough couple of years in Fannin county Georgia.  something big has happened; or a combination of big somethings.  black tongue I am afraid is one of them.  it will take many years to return to a once glorious deer hunting land.  lay off em in fannin boys; lay off em...


----------



## Dusty Roads (Jan 26, 2015)

*Agree*



cliffdweller said:


> tough couple of years in Fannin county Georgia.  something big has happened; or a combination of big somethings.  black tongue I am afraid is one of them.  it will take many years to return to a once glorious deer hunting land.  lay off em in fannin boys; lay off em...


 I agree,something big has happened to the deer here.
The lack of spring fawns,lack of adults,lack of tracks.
 I decided early on to pass on the does.
 I may not take a deer at all next year but I will be their for Coyotes.


----------

